# De Vlietlanden



## Zweigonaut (25. August 2009)

Hallo Freunde,

ich fahre Mitte September mit einigen Kollegen in den Bungalowpark De Vlietlanden in Nordholland. Bisher war ich ausgemachter Vinkeveen-Fan, aber jetzt gucken wir uns mal was anderes an.

Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte in diesem Angelrevier?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. August 2009)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Hallo willkommen in AB,
über Jan Eggers Fischstreichelzoo gibt es unter der Suchfunktion so einiges hier im Board.
Selbst war ich auch schon dort und war mit einem kleinen Hecht nur wenig erfolgreich,damals hatte ich den Eindruck,dass die Fische schon die Bestellnummern,der Köder Deutscher Angler kennen!

Taxidermist


----------



## marlin2304 (25. August 2009)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

War vor 15 Jahren öfters dort zum Fischen. Es war immer sehr gut, aber nie Hechte ü 90cm gefangen.
Man sitzt auch sehr viel im Auto und fährt die weit verbreiteten Angelstellen an.
Hot Spots sind Brücken, Abzweigungen, Stege usw.
Es gibt eins zwei breitere Känale die auch sehr gut sind.


----------



## Zweigonaut (25. August 2009)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Habe mir grad mal alles in der Vogelperspektive genau angesehen. Die schiffbaren Kanäle machen ja echt nen guten Eindruck. Wie lange fahr ich denn vom Bungalowpark mit dem Boot, bis ich da bin, bestimmt ne gute Stunde, oder?

Naja, Angel rein, Motor an, los... :g

Sind die Ufer unter den Autobahnbrücken (sofern bei Kanälen möglich) weitgehend naturbelassen, oder gibts da Spundwände, betonierte Ufer, etc.? Größere Kanäle, wie z.B. die Westfriesische Vaart, mit was für Tiefen muss ich da rechnen? Fragen über Fragen, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Antwort 

Will ja schließlich auch mal auf Barsch und Zander dropshotten zum ersten mal...


----------



## Blauhai (25. August 2009)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Hallöchen,

also ich war jetzt 2mal in De Vlietlanden. Werde nicht wieder dort buchen. Zum Einen sind offenbar manche Bungalows extrem runtergekommen, zum Anderen erscheint mir die Gegend sehr überfischt. Wenn ihr so einen "Schmuddelbungalow" angedreht bekommt, lasst euch bloß nicht damit abspeisen. Es gibt auch bessere.

Die Grachten und Kanäle in der Nähe des Bungalowparks sind ca. 1 m tief. Wenn du die größeren Kanäle (z.B. Westfriesische Vaart) befischt, kannst du auch mit Wassertiefen um 3 m rechnen. Musst immer schauen, auf welchen Gewässern Segeljachten fahren, die haben in der Regel mehr Tiefgang. Um in die Westfriesische Vaart zu gelangen, musst du aber im Hafen von Medemblik schleusen. Aber auch das ist kein Problem, sofern du nicht allzu lange abends oder zu früh morgens angeln möchtest. Der Schleusenwärter hat nämlich eine geregelte Arbeitszeit.

Wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Petri Heil. 

"Blauhai"


----------



## Zweigonaut (26. August 2009)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Danke schonmal für die Info's bisher.
Ich denke es wird echt lohnenswert sein, wenn ich mir meine 3 Tage da mal schön aufteile. Einen Tag auf die Kanäle, einen Tag Polder, einen Tag Groote Vliet (falls mich die vorigen Orte nicht zum bleiben verführen |bigeyes).
Den Park kann ich mir ja anscheinend, wie ich auch schon erwartet habe, sparen.
Vor allem Mitte September, wenn da sooo viel los ist, wie ich mir momentan vorstelle...


----------



## Ulli3D (26. August 2009)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Groote Vliet und die Kanäle würde ich mir schenken, wenn ich nur ein paar Tage da bin. Die Polder bringen den Fisch.


----------



## Dart (26. August 2009)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hallo willkommen in AB,
> über Jan Eggers Fischstreichelzoo gibt es unter der Suchfunktion so einiges hier im Board.
> Selbst war ich auch schon dort und war mit einem kleinen Hecht nur wenig erfolgreich,damals hatte ich den Eindruck,dass die Fische schon die Bestellnummern,der Köder Deutscher Angler kennen!
> 
> Taxidermist


 Die Trampelpfade vom Jan sollte man auch besser meiden.
Der rennt eh nur wie ein aufgescheuchtes Wiesel vorneweg, und will die Fische selber haken.:g


----------



## Peki (26. August 2009)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Hallo! 
3-4 mal pro Jahr,fahre ich nach De Vlietlanden(nicht Juli-August) zum Angeln.Die Bungalows sind OK. Mit Boot oder Wagen befische ich die Polder,und war immer zufrieden.Aber,bis jetzt,haben wir(mein Sohn und ich) die grössten Hechte gleich im BP De Vlietlanden,beim Schleppen, gefangen.(im Winter-mehrere Hechte über 90 cm, und im September -mein grösster genau 100cm,von meinem Sohn 102cm).BP-Wassertiefe 1,5m bis fast 4m.Tiefste Stelle ist ein Winterhotspot.Am Freitag sind wir dort.Mein Tipp:zum Schleppfischen- immer neue grosse Wobbler,beim Bootsverleih fragen, zum Wohnen-Privatbungalows sind besser ausgestattet(ONLINE suchen).
 Grüsse!


----------



## Zweigonaut (26. August 2009)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

Es ist so, wie ich es mir dachte. Viele Leute, viele Meinungen 

Ich werd einfach mal alles ausprobieren und dann schaun, wie und wo es mir am besten gefällt. Aber vielen Dank schonmal für die gesammelten Auskünfte. Ich fahre am 18. September hin, ich hoffe auf Wolken, Wind und 20°C


----------



## Blauhai (27. August 2009)

*AW: De Vlietlanden*

@Peki

Man kann beim besten Willen nicht behaupten, dass die Bungalows in De Vlietlanden ok seien. Es mag sein, dass einige Häuser in Ordnung sind, andere sind es dafür ganz und gar nicht. Der Bungalow, den ich dieses Jahr hatte, war unter aller Sau. Und wenn du so einen zugewiesen bekommst und dort 2 Wochen hausen musst, siehst du das echt anders. Zumal, wenn man deine Hinweise und (berechtigten) Beschwerden nicht ernst nimmt.


----------

